

Thinking about Graphs (Grammar of Graphics) - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/07/thinking-about-graphs.html

======
wlievens
An entire article (both this one and the linked WSJ article) on language
influencing thought and vice versa, and not a single mention of the Sapir-
Whorf hypothesis, that's sad.

